# Cherohala Challenge



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone rode this?? If so, have you ridden the English Mountain Challenge? ( which I've not saw anything about this year) I rode English Mountain last year and planning on the Cherohala this year. My question is how do they compare? I find it hard to believe the skyway can be as gut wrenching as English Mountain.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I've ridden the Cherohala, but not the English Mountain Challenge.

The Cherohala Challenge features a long, grinding climb, but the grade doesn't exceed 9 or 10%. Most of it is in the 6-8% range (my unscientific estimate).


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Velo Vol!! What part of the Vol nation you from? After posting this the other day Southern Cycle updated their site. http://www.englishmountainchallenge.com/ You should give it a try this year. I cramped up when I hit the 22% grade and had a awful time just finishing the 109 miles. But, I plan on being in better shape and the new bike with a compact crank should help!


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I've ridden both, albeit metrics. The Skyway is an absolutely spectacular climb for scenery alone. If you're thinking about it I would highly recommend Cherohala. I'll be back this year for sure. 

Whereas English Mountain seemed (to me) to be about putting yourself way down deep in the lactic acid pain cave and just gritting and grinding to the top, Cherohala was more about getting a rhythm going and just keeping a steady pace. Both will totally blast your legs, but just by different ways. 

I've done both with a standard crank and a 12-27 cassette and it's doable. I am more of a "masher" however, so if you are someone who typically spins, a compact might be a good idea.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Tacsts!!! That's what I was wanting to know. 

I'm planning on do both this year, the 109 at English and the 116 at Cherohala. I just hope I don't cramp up this year. I made the mistake of not stopping at the rest area at 65 mile mark and it caught up to me before I got back to the church before you hit the mountain.

I had a standard crank with a 12/27 last year, but this year I'll be on a compact with a 11/26. I guess I'm more of a spinner than masher, so maybe my day will be easier.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm in Knoxville. I've never even been to English Mountain. I guess I could go check it out without riding all those extra miles. It sounds worse than Butterfly Gap Road.


----------

